# Is this ok?



## Nu_2_MI (Dec 11, 2005)

So I have a pond on my property that has been fished out of the predatory fish. The backside of the pond butts up against a public walking trail and have caught folks from outside the neighborhood fishing and taking stringers of bass out of there. It is a small pond and cannot handle that kind of pressure.

I am going to stock the pond but in the meantime was wondering if it was legal to catch fish on another body of water and transfer to this pond. Of course nothing over the limit....and the pond does not empty to any public waters. Was only thinking about a few largemouth.

I tried looking at the fishing regulations and saw nothing about taking live fish that were caught legally.

I am simply posing the question. If found to be illegal I won't worry about it as Stoney Creek Fisheries has some great deals on bass stocking . With all the dink bluegill in there they will fatten up quick.


----------



## Dale87 (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_52261-211449--,00.html

Unlawful Activities

Import, plant or transplant live game fish including viable eggs of any game fish without permit.



And I think this is the actual law.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(xg...=on&highlight=Import, AND plant OR transplant

So ya it looks like its illegal with out a permit, not sure what it takes to get a permit, might be something to check into.


----------



## Nu_2_MI (Dec 11, 2005)

Thank you...I really appreciate it. Not sure it will be worth it to get a license. Just gonna stick with stocking it through the dealer. Oh well.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

It's not recommended because the fish you have got from another sorce might have a disease that can kill the fish in your privet pond.


----------



## Nu_2_MI (Dec 11, 2005)

Another excellent point......thank you.


----------

